# Power Word of the Day



## ierowe (Apr 22, 2009)

Oogenesis

hmmm


----------



## Tux (Apr 22, 2009)

Gametogenesis will be more useful to know.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL some of like to start off slow. Gametogenesis? My god hahahaha


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 22, 2009)

what the heck does that mean?!


----------



## Beasty (Apr 22, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> what the heck does that mean?!


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gametogenesis" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gametogenesis</a><!-- m -->


----------

